# Cutting under VERY difficult - and restricted - circumstances



## ShrinkingViolet (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello again!

As I mentioned in my intro, I'm stuck in a B&B up by Lime Street station. Even though my living situation is dire (I have NO access to ANY cooking facilities, or even a fridge. There is a possibility I may be able to use the B&B kitchen, but the manager's away at the moment so the staff haven't been able to ask him.)

This is what I currently try to stick to

Breakfast (whatever time I wake. It's VERY noisy here, due to the proximity to what was the Carling Academy (now the O2), 3 pubs and the station, so sleeping isn't happening very often!)

1 pot Flanavan's Quick Oats (44g) made with 100% water

Fruit (whatever I fancy; sometimes it's a mix of blackberries, raspberries and blueberries, sometimes a small banana, sometimes some dried apricots)

A small pinch or two of flaked almonds (I know nuts are a source of protein and EFAs, but I just look at the calories and run away screaming! This is as brave as I've got)

Mug of Heath & Heather pure green tea

Snack-time

Could be fruit (whatever I happen to have: - banana/apple/plum/peach/nectarine/small citrus/dried apricots)

Could be 3 oatcakes with a triangle of Laughing Cow Extra Light and Marmite (I'm weird - I'm a Marmite addict!)

Could be a couple of Nairn's oat biccies (either mixed berry (what I've got on the go at the moment) or apple, sultana and cinnamon. I don't like ginger).

Lunch

This is getting expensive, due to lack of cooking/storage facilities. Usually it's a John West Light Lunch thingy (either tuna (in tomato salsa (because it's the lowest calorie-wise (I'm still calorie-phobic) or with lime and cracked black pepper dressing (because it's got the most protein (though, at 14.4g, that's not saying much!) or I'll have the salmon version for a change).

3 or 4 oatcakes with Laughing Cow extra light.

A banana and/or fat-free yoghurt.

Snack (as morning).

Dinner is usually very much the same as lunch (although, once or twice a week, when I can afford it, I go up to Bar Burrito in Liverpool ONE and have a chicken burrito with the works (well, not quite - no jalapenos or mushrooms). The manager gave me a student card a while back (just after I arrived here) and I feel the need to be loyal now (besides a burrito isn't bad, is it...?)

Bar Burrito is next door to the Odeon (and Ben and Jerry's!) and, occasionally, Sarah is naughty (Mango Berry Swirl Sorbet (2 scoops)) Naughty (2 scoops of choccie fudge brownie Fro-Yo) Very Naughty (2 scoops of whatever ice-cream she fancies) or Extremely Naughty (either a 2-scoop Core Sundae, or a 2-scoop waffle. She had the former yesterday. Yes, the works, with cream!  )

She has 3 other vices: -

Starbucks (usual choices: - a grande skinny, caramel macchiato with sugar-free vanilla syrup and an extra espresso shot; any light frappuccino (though, if they come out with a new flavour, she feels duty bound to sample it (she LOVES the dark berry and blackberry mocha frappuccinos)).

Their skinny muffins (peach & raspberry especially (it's the lowest calorie wise (321) though that's not saying much)

Nairn's oat biccies (either mixed berry (which she's munching away on now) or apple, sultana & cinnamon).

Black chocolate (y'know the REALLY dark, 85%-plus, stuff. Oh and G&B's caramel (which they claim to have relaunched, though she's not seen it anywhere.)

Spirits (particularly Southern Comfort & diet lemonade, though she's been known to drink rum & black, voddy & OJ, voddy & CJ - and she LOVES her real ale (the sillier the name, the better! :thumb: ) She can't STAND Bailey's anymore, though! Makes her want to (DAMN! No puking smiley!)

Oh wait, that's 5 (but that's everything. Honest (unless a burrito counts as a vice...?)

Can this be tweaked so she's eating better (and not feeling as hungry as she always seems to do (which is why she can't wait to receive her ephedrine supplies!)

She's not sleeping very well, because the room's right at the front (and it's VERY noisy!)

Can I be helped - or am I a Lost Cause...? If I'm not *HELP ME!!!!*

Cheers, folks!

Sarah xxx


----------



## ShrinkingViolet (Jul 19, 2009)

Just really wanted to give this a teensy 'bump' (because I'm not the most patient of people!) and to add that I have access to not much dosh, but the following supermarkets: -

A Tesco Superstore

Several Metros and Expresses

A few Sainsbury's Locals (but they don't tend to carry much).

Just hoping that someone here might be able to help prevent me getting any fatter (see my avatar? That's me that is. Though not now (I was 17st then) but I'm using it because I don't want to BE that size again and it serves as a warning if I have a Starbucks craving!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

Your diet is terrible here is a basic ketogenic diet that works very well for women with or with out exercise. You can replace any of the meals with the shake meal so there is no excuse to not be able to stick to it.

If you want a slim body you need to stop putting sh1t into your body and eat for health and life.

You obviously have a mental connection with food and this needs addressing you probably comfort eat and comfort eat every day.

MEAL #1

2 whole (OMEGA-3) Eggs with 6 egg whites

MEAL #2

35g Whey protein Isolate with 1 tablespoon all natural peanut butter

MEAL #3

6oz chicken (ostrich, or turkey) with 1/4-cup (1oz) cashew nuts, or almonds, or walnuts (vary it)

MEAL #4

5oz salmon, swordfish, or RED MEAT with a green salad (no tomatoes, red peppers, or carrots) with 1 tablespoon of Olive Oil or Mac Nut Oil and vinegar

MEAL #5

35g Whey Protein Isolate with 1 tablespoon all natural peanut butter or 2 whole (OMEGA-3) EGGS with 6 whites


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't understand.

You talk about yourself in the 1st and 3rd person...


----------



## Paul08 (Mar 20, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> I don't understand.
> 
> You talk about yourself in the 1st and 3rd person...


 :beer:


----------



## ShrinkingViolet (Jul 19, 2009)

Con said:


> Your diet is terrible here is a basic ketogenic diet that works very well for women with or with out exercise. You can replace any of the meals with the shake meal so there is no excuse to not be able to stick to it.
> 
> Er, Con, mukka, of COURSE it's bleedin' terrible! If it was any fecking good, I'd not be posting here, would I...?
> 
> ...


Oooh - more raw eggs, YUM!

Sorry for the slightly sarcastic tone of this post, but you've c&p this from somewhere, haven't you...? I had someone suggest the exact same plan to me not 3 days ago. He'd not read my original post properly, either.

Thanks for the info, though...


----------



## ShrinkingViolet (Jul 19, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> I don't understand.
> 
> You talk about yourself in the 1st and 3rd person...


Yes, I do - and I will do so a lot. I'm a loony, it's how my mind works. I find things easier to talk about if I do so as though I'm talking about someone else - it's known as 'detachment'.

You'll have to get used to it, because I've been doing it ever since I was old enough to read and write, but I apologise if you find it confusing.

Look up Asperger's Syndrome and you'll understand.

Sorry, I apologise, but Con's post has actually really rather upset me. I know he was only trying to help (and that I appreciate) but what's the point of giving someone advice they can't follow (unless he really DID mean me to eat the meat/fish and eggs raw, in which case I apologise...).

Peace,

Sarah xxx


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Con is very good and knows his stuff.. so what he suggests I would go with.


----------



## bogue (Sep 15, 2008)

tad ungeatfull if you ask me

if your wanting help

being sarcastic isnt the way to go about it


----------



## bogue (Sep 15, 2008)

you also go on about not being able to do this and do that

if you want something bad enough there is always a way round something

get to a carboot sale or a second hand shop buy a cheep microwave or one of them plug in hobs


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

Con didn't put cooking instructions in the diet because he thought he'd leave it to you!

he doesn't want you eating it raw, cook your eggs and meat in a healthy way. make an omelette, grill your beef, whatever you like. just stay away from using hot oils, like when you fry an egg the olive oil becomes denatured at a certain temperature. the oil becomes cancerogenic or some ****?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Darylbethyname said:


> Con didn't put cooking instructions in the diet because he thought he'd leave it to you!
> 
> he doesn't want you eating it raw, cook your eggs and meat in a healthy way. make an omelette, grill your beef, whatever you like. just stay away from using hot oils, like when you fry an egg the olive oil becomes denatured at a certain temperature. the oil becomes cancerogenic or some ****?


No access to cooking facilities (allegedly) you twonk :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

LMAO, I suggest you move out the "B and B"

Sounds more like a 4x6 prison cell to me.

How do you get internet signal? Sap it from the Carling Academy? :lol:

As for your diet I would say keep it simple.

Breakfast sounds fine to me. If you want to really treat yourself have a cup of coffee as well (could heat it on the engine of somebody else's car?)

Have your oat cakes for your main meals with something

Have your burritto for luncheon

For dinner perhaps oat cakes with something like tuna or whatever. Could add herbs and whatnot.

You seem to eat a lot of bad food- its your choice but if you want to lose weight you need to cut it down.

Talking about eating **** in the 3rd person doesn't make it acceptable either :lol:

Try and get some form of cardio in as well- perhaps ask the manager of the BandB to buy a giant hhamster wheel and you can power the BandB that way.

Hope LittleChris has managed to help you


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

RS2007 said:


> No access to cooking facilities (allegedly) you twonk


Well she firstly has not asked about the cooking facilities in her building and two you can cook all of that in a microwave.

Shrinkingv, you are the most ungrateful and rude person i have ever responded to. WTF do you mean ask if you have a peanut allergy i am not your fvcking dietician usually this kind of advice costs a lot of money yet i and other people here are trying to help you for free.

I am certainly never replying to any thing you post again, good luck achieving your goals....you will need it.

BTW i wasnt going to say this because i thought it would be too harsh but FPMSL you are worried about a pinch of almonds in your breakfast and then proceed to eat sh1t all day long.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

LMAO I remember you from last time.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ShrinkingViolet said:


> Can this be tweaked so she's eating better (and not feeling as hungry as she always seems to do (which is why she can't wait to receive her ephedrine supplies!)


I'd suggest you avoid Eph like the plague...


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Honestly, negged for using ridiculous fonts and colours and for being ungreatful to Con - Look at his avatar, surely that shows you he speaks from experience?

Step back and have a look at it. Asda/Tesco sell lots of cooked chicken in ~110g packs that are ideal if you cant cook it. Same with salmon and other fish. Tins of tuna aswell. Use all of them as protein sources throughout the day. Add some nuts for essential good fats.

If you can buy a cheap kettle? Get some cous cous in, add boiled water, fluff up with a fork and left to stand for 1min and its done - good source of carbs.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

just eat tissues...apparently they are very satisfying, and almost zero calorie

oh im dyslexic...look it up if you ever find my spelling bad


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

This has got to be a wind up are you and your mate having a laugh ,

oh and you have realy upset con didnt you think to ask if he has feelings


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Hold on, you can afford a 'stash' of supps, but you can't afford a microwave/mini hob? Surely common sense says stop buying supps, stop on the unhealthy food - your 'vices', and instead buy something better, everytime you want something unhealthy have a handful of seeds/nuts, or a piece of fruit, also, start jogging/walking a few times a week, that's free.

Another piece of advice - people on here are only going to try and help you.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

where there is a will there is a way

but is there realy a will?


----------



## infrared (Jun 30, 2009)

If you are tight for funds then you need to stop going out for food.

Fruit which is cheap at the moment. Jonagold apples and bananas. Keep a look out for the cheap £1 punnets of fruit at various supermarkets

Vegetables: cabbage, carrots and onions are very cheap and can be made into coleslaw.

Fats: pumpkin seeds and some olive oil

protein: quark, fat free fromage frais, Tinned pilchards, Soya Granules (aka TVP)

carbs: wholemeal pitta breads, kilo sacks of oats

Other sundries: soy milk keeps well and is cheap. Sweetener tablets are also good.

You are going to have to stop the booze if you are tight on funds.

Sample meal plan could go like this

*half a cup of oats mixed with 200g fat free fromage frais and a sliced apple

* coleslaw salad with a closed handful pumpkin seeds + tin / bag of tuna

* snack a piece of fruit

* lunch - pilchards in a wholemeal pitta with some veggies

* evening meal - pot of quark with 1 square G&B crumbled as well as a crushed oatcake into it as your daily treat.

Training can be whatever you fancy. Just be more active.

Pushups

Chair Dips

Jumping jacks

Burpees

calf raises on a step / stair

Bodyweight squats

skipping with a rope

crunches / v ups

If you have a rucksack try and put a little weight in it and do exercises with this weight on it like squats or pushups.

I hope things improve for you soon. Are you seeking help on your obsession with calories? Please stay away from Ephedrine and any other amepthamine based products. They are not productive for someone who has certain issues.


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

i was wondering "why so many negs" but after having spent a few mins reading, i have a pretty good idea why lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

try fasting for a week. if thats you in your avvy it wont hurt and not being able to cook isnt a problem. then by a mini fridge cost maybe 20lb and buy already cooked meats and asda/tesco now do already boiled eggs. follow cons advice and next time dont be so fcking rude when some1 helps you


----------



## infrared (Jun 30, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> try fasting for a week. if thats you in your avvy it wont hurt and not being able to cook isnt a problem. then by a mini fridge cost maybe 20lb and buy already cooked meats and asda/tesco now do already boiled eggs. follow cons advice and next time dont be so fcking rude when some1 helps you


You are dealing with someone who has obvious psychological issues, a little understanding would not go amiss. If you also read the thread the avy is not current.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

their was understanding i answerd her question. she cant have that bad psychological issues as she managed sarcasm very well.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

maybe hilly has psychological issues too

its a free country you know


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> maybe hilly has psychological issues too
> 
> its a free country you know


You've just upset me. You didn't mention me or quote my comments..

I hope you're happy with yourself :cursing:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> maybe hilly has psychological issues too
> 
> its a free country you know


this is true so have some consideration.

thnks jimmy for sticking up me us nutters :thumb:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

Tall said:


> I'd suggest you avoid Eph like the plague...


there you go tall diamond advice toboot:thumb:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

awww bit touchy tall...you dieting too?

how about a big fat stinking rep for your trouble?

it will be pre cooked and full of trans fats so you can store it for ages ok?

but will it be pos or neg????

and you you need to store it in a fridge or not?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> where there is a will there is a way
> 
> but is there realy a will?


I asked myself that as well.

Anybody can lose weight if they want to, most just try and find as many reasons why they can't as possible.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

infrared said:


> You are dealing with someone who has obvious psychological issues, a little understanding would not go amiss. If you also read the thread the avy is not current.


I could not care any less if some one has psychological problems if some one slaps me in the face i will give them a tap on the nose back.

I read her post and i could tell some thing was not quite right but i thought fvck it i will help her out with a complete diet so i looked up the Dave P keto diet (it is the easiest to follow as all meals are interchangable) then i posted it up. What did i get in return? A smart @rse reply. Nothing p1sses me off worse than when a stranger (in terms of this forum) shows up DEMANDS advice, bumps their own thread after 1 hour and then becomes p1ssy when a bit of reality is laid upon her.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

infrared said:


> You are dealing with someone who has obvious psychological issues, a little understanding would not go amiss. If you also read the thread the avy is not current.


Stay focussed, you have the tools to do what you want :thumbup1:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> awww bit touchy tall...you dieting too?
> 
> how about a big fat stinking rep for your trouble?
> 
> ...


Why cant I just take some Eph and have done with it :cursing: :lol:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

well she must have some knowledge to know it was a cut and paste m8


----------



## pieball (Mar 4, 2008)

you should try the bobby sands diet it works great for weight loss just type his name into google


----------



## infrared (Jun 30, 2009)

Con said:


> I could not care any less if some one has psychological problems if some one slaps me in the face i will give them a tap on the nose back.
> 
> I read her post and i could tell some thing was not quite right but i thought fvck it i will help her out with a complete diet so i looked up the Dave P keto diet (it is the easiest to follow as all meals are interchangable) then i posted it up. What did i get in return? A smart @rse reply. Nothing p1sses me off worse than when a stranger (in terms of this forum) shows up DEMANDS advice, bumps their own thread after 1 hour and then becomes p1ssy when a bit of reality is laid upon her.


You could just ignore the post. Getting upset and angry over such trivial nonsense is futile. Get out more.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Tall said:


> Why cant I just take some Eph and have done with it :cursing: :lol:


great idea....eat sweets and take a ton of black market weight loss aids

add some starbucks with a cheaky little muffin and take some dnp

a little peckish? have a mac d's but dont forget your clen and t3

all will be good, dont worry


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

Any way i dont think my reply was rude at all. Try getting a personal trainer or dietician and see how they respond if you throw their help back in their face and they get paid for it.

As far as copy and paste lol any diet or training plan that i post up is a copy and paste even if i wrote it i will have it saved on my computer and then copy and paste fvck writing a whole plan out from scratch LMAO.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

infrared said:


> You could just ignore the post. Getting upset and angry over such trivial nonsense is futile. Get out more.


you should train to be a therapist i recon

thanks for bringing back the sensative side to the thread:thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> great idea....eat sweets and take a ton of black market weight loss aids
> 
> add some starbucks with a cheaky little muffin and take some dnp
> 
> ...


I sense sarcasm in your reply Jimmy :cursing:

I should be able to eat what I want and be thin, if the media has taught me anything its that I should have what the celebrities have and if I dont get it then i'm just going to sue the council for badly treating me :cursing:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

infrared said:


> You could just ignore the post. Getting upset and angry over such trivial nonsense is futile. Get out more.


Never mind I can not be bothered having an online fight on a sunday evening:rolleyes:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

infrared said:


> You could just ignore the post. Getting upset and angry over such trivial nonsense is futile. Get out more.


Pot Kettle Black.

You could have ignored Con's post, but you chose not to and decided to direct some keyboard warrior loving towards our Con.

I could have ignored your post, but I don't come out with stupid comments like ignore the post. Ergo your the hypocrit and I can still act smug and take the moral high ground


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Con said:


> See i was not angry or upset in any way suprised and a little insulted yes but not angry FFS. You must have some cosmic powers there infrared if you can tell if some one is annoyed by how they post a reply. A reply can be typed out to seem annoyed even if the person is not.
> 
> But you know what i am fvcking p1ssed off now thanks to your dumb as fvck reply, get out more? You cheeky fvcking cnut!


Get out more :thumbup1: :lol:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

come to a bb'ing forum for advise and critique...expect brutal honesty

or shall we all butter it up and say nice stuff?

this would be like looking in circus mirrors now wouldnt it?

he con...catch

just threw you a nice big steak pie for your next contest diet

wouldnt want you to get upset that you couldnt have one dude

when you get on stage at 14%bf i will still shout out that first place is yours ok?

that is the nice thing to do right?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Kill him Con.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> come to a bb'ing forum for advise and critique...expect brutal honesty
> 
> or shall we all better it up and say nice stuff?
> 
> ...


:laugh: Fvcking nice reply mate, you have said it all and hit the nail on the head i believe!

There is a difference between being rude and giving straight advice its amazing how many seem to blur the two.

What annoys me is when people get all defensive over some thing like their diet. You came to this site to sort your disgusting body out so instead of taking offense when your told that eating cream buns all day long is never going to cut it say thank you for the free advice!


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Tall said:


> Pot Kettle Black.
> 
> You could have ignored Con's post, but you chose not to and decided to direct some keyboard warrior loving towards our Con.
> 
> I could have ignored your post, but I don't come out with stupid comments like ignore the post. Ergo your the hypocrit and I can still act smug and take the moral high ground


Well said!



infrared said:


> You are dealing with someone who has obvious psychological issues, a little understanding would not go amiss. If you also read the thread the avy is not current.


So having psychological issues is an excuse to be rude and ungrateful for someone's time and honest advice?


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

move out of a b&b and into a kensington, you can get a bedsit for next to **** all

you'll be sharing with about 45 pole's but you'll have a microwave at least


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

it would seem like i am flaming the op

i am not

1 she annoyed me asking for help then threw it back with rude sarcasm when she got decent fair advise

2 she is putting big hurdles in, making it hard to help...from this i think she doesnt realy want to diet

3 following on from 2...she could buy a microwave..a kettle..and a small camping stove...not to mention the pre cooked foods avilable if she looked for them

4 you dont need to get to a gym as simple walking and running up/down steps will hit the spot

5 she talks of having no money (and waiting for dissability money) but can afford pointless food from starbucks

6 she drinks sugery alcoholic drinks

7 she has a terrible diet, which she thinks only needs tweeking...then has a pop at con when he said her diet was bad

8 i dont think she really wants to help herself anyway..and will always stay the same

anyone think of any more?

diets are just that...harsh and boring...they require a massive amount of self control

filling your diet with little sugary treats doesnt seem like she has the mind set to do it for real


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> 5 she talks of having no money (and waiting for dissability money) but can afford pointless food from starbucks, to mention 1 of many expensive extravaganses


Starbucks is insanely expensive even in the ultra cheap states a venti flavored coffee will set you back $5 which is the same price as a pound of fat free turkey mince! The sugar and caffine rush is rather addictive i am glad i dont have one next door to me:lol:

Meant to say it before but thats a superb picture of you Jimmy!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

its old con...from my bb'ing days back in 04

but thanks

im fat now....too much petrol station food...and costa coffee lol


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

9 she wastes money on supps, yet can't afford a microwave

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/67264-worth-taking-any-these-whilst-not-training-least-not-gym-type-training.html


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> its old con...from my bb'ing days back in 04
> 
> but thanks
> 
> im fat now....too much petrol station food...and costa coffee lol


Oh i assumed it was old but it looks superb:thumbup1:

I best chill out on the "comfort/easy" food my self as my weight is climbing and seeing that i am off cycle some how i doubt its muscle:lol:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

To ShrinkingVoilet:

There is a guy called Abraham Maslow who thoerised a hierarchy of needs. To sum it up in brief you basically need to worry about getting a roof over your head and food and water in your mouth before anything else is important.

If your serious (which I very much doubt you are) then I'd follow Maslow's advice. Get somewhere to live, get yourself a job or some kind of income to buy food.

Then you can worry about being a bloater. Until then though it's all pretty irrelevant IMO.

M


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

martin brown said:


> To ShrinkingVoilet:
> 
> There is a guy called Abraham Maslow who thoerised a hierarchy of needs. To sum it up in brief you basically need to worry about getting a roof over your head and food and water in your mouth before anything else is important.
> 
> ...


FFS you did have to come along and make the best post didnt you Martin:lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Con said:


> FFS you did have to come along and make the best post didnt you Martin:lol: :thumbup1:


Just telling it as it is bro :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Con said:


> FFS you did have to come along and make the best post didnt you Martin:lol: :thumbup1:


Having just laughed my head off throughout this thread, I shall ensure I have a bribe handy whenever I need to ask for advice, so I don't end up cut to the quick and crying over brutal truth.

Violet. You have come on a BB forum and asked for advice. Con's opening comment was helpful, thorough and for Con, extremely polite and lacking in sarcasm. To respond the way you did was silly.

You may have aspergers syndrome but that is no excuse for rudeness. Also people here are not mind readers. Unless you state that you have something like a peanut allergy people will assume you do NOT have one.

It is very easy to fool oneself that all that is required is a little tweaking. I did that for years and stayed fat. Once you accept you must change and stick to a sensible, healthy diet and exercise, even if it is just an hour walk before breakfast (added benefit of being free!) then you will make progress.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Con's opening comment was helpful, thorough and for Con, extremely polite and lacking in sarcasm.


Isnt that just the truth though, i get ripped apart for one of my politest replies ever good thing i didnt post like i normally do goodness knows what the result would have been:lol:


----------



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

If I could quote this whole thread, I would, I'm almost crying with laughter. 'ShrinkingViolet' cannot be real, must be a baiter or something?!

ShrinkingViolet, if you are real, can I buy your jumper from you (the one in your avatar, it's a freaking beauty!) or swap for a LG Microwave 650watt?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Con said:


> Isnt that just the truth though, i get ripped apart for one of my politest replies ever good thing i didnt post like i normally do goodness knows what the result would have been:lol:


I know, I was actually wondering if you were high on carbs or something you were so polite! :lol:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> just eat tissues...apparently they are very satisfying, and almost zero calorie


Full of protein too, if you can get a used one from a bloke :thumb:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> just eat tissues...apparently they are very satisfying, and almost zero calorie
> 
> oh im dyslexic...look it up if you ever find my spelling bad


bonus with eating tissues is when you sh!t them out, they automatically wipe your @rse on the way out:lol: :lol:


----------

